# C. darlingi have been paired..



## Redneck (Jul 17, 2010)

I have finally paired my C. darlingi.. It went rather smooth.. 

I had my sister's help just in case the female decided she was after a little more than a little bit.. 

I set the enclosures in the bath tub.. Opened them both up side by side.. The male was a bit hesitant at first.. 

But he got it in gear and went straight in for the play.. He pushed her off & hauled tail out.. :clap:

Sadly it happened so fast I was unable to get a good video or photos.. 

However! I did see what I believe to be a couple inserts.. 

I will attempt to pair them together again in a few days to see how she reacts..

I will keep y'all updated on how she does..


----------



## sharpfang (Jul 17, 2010)

*Good Job Bubba!*

Except for Not Capturing Images ;P GL next time....


----------



## NikiP (Jul 17, 2010)

Congrats! Fingers crossed for a sac


----------



## Redneck (Jul 17, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Except for Not Capturing Images ;P GL next time....


Thanks Jason! 

I did capture some images.. But all you will see on recording is my big arse sitting in front of the camera with something to stop an attack if it happened.. 

Next time camera will be set in a different place..


----------



## Redneck (Jul 17, 2010)

NikiP said:


> Congrats! Fingers crossed for a sac


Thanks Niki!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 17, 2010)

Yaaay, congrats!!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome Tommy! What a great species, and yea isnt it crazy how fast males can insert and get out?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 18, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Awesome Tommy! What a great species, and yea isnt it crazy how fast males can insert and get out?


Oh my God man, don't set yourself up so much in a place where I cant answer!:wall:


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 18, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Oh my God man, don't set yourself up so much in a place where I cant answer!:wall:


Haha, I didnt even think it would sound that way when I was typing it, lol.


----------



## Redneck (Jul 18, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Yaaay, congrats!!


Thank you Abra! 


J.huff23 said:


> Awesome Tommy! What a great species, and yea isnt it crazy how fast males can insert and get out?


Thanks man! It is crazy how fast it happened.. I was expecting something like I saw when I paired my A. avics.. 

Male goes in.. Female comes out.. Female started drumming.. Males started to vibrate.. They get together & stay together for a few minutes.. then he shoves her off & high tails it out..

It took like 30-45 minutes with my A. avics..

Not these though.. I got the male in.. He walked over to her webbing.. He did some viberating.. She turned.. They went to each other.. He rared her nearly on her backside.. He did his deal & cut out..

I tried keeping him in his enclosure a bit longer.. But he was not having that.. 

So.. I am going to try again here in a few days.. See what her reaction to him might be..


----------



## Redneck (Jul 29, 2010)

*Update*

So.. I have not paired the darlingi again.. The female has become alot more defensive to her enclosure.. To the point she throws a threat pose anytime I touch her enclosure.. 

She has not ate much.. But her rump sure has grow.. Here are a couple pictures I took a few minutes ago.. You can clearly see how large her rear is now..  Hopefully here in a month or so we will be seeing her drop and egg sac.. :razz:


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome Tommy! One of my all time favorite Genera (spelling?). She sure is looking fat. I wish you the best!


----------



## Redneck (Jul 30, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Awesome Tommy! One of my all time favorite Genera (spelling?). She sure is looking fat. I wish you the best!


Thanks Jake.. Hopefully she drops a sac sooner than later..


----------



## BlackCat (Jul 30, 2010)

Grats on the pairing, she definitely looks knocked up! =P lol


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, I'm not used to seeing fatty old worlders.  Nice!  GL with these.  I might be contacting you if you get a sac and want to sell some.  This is definately one of my favorite genuses.  I want this, marshali, and meridionalis (not horned) but still sweet looking!


----------



## Redneck (Jul 30, 2010)

BlackCat said:


> Grats on the pairing, she definitely looks knocked up! =P lol


Thanks.. 
Im hoping to get lucky & her drop an egg sac fast.. Like my A. avic did.. She dropped 2 days shy of a month after her first pairing..  Its only been 13 days for this girl & she is already showing.. 


Big Dragonfly said:


> Wow, I'm not used to seeing fatty old worlders.  Nice!  GL with these.  I might be contacting you if you get a sac and want to sell some.  This is definately one of my favorite genuses.  I want this, marshali, and meridionalis (not horned) but still sweet looking!


I deff. would like to get a couple marshalli... They are awesome.. The darlingi will always be my fav. out of this genus.. But still would like a marshalli.. 
If she drops a sac & it is viable.. They will be available..  I will try & keep everyone updated here.. But.. I sometimes forget.. But I always post updates on my website..


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 30, 2010)

Have you seen C. meridionalis?  They look like a darkish Pterinochilus sp. with a shiny carapace.  Very nice.


----------



## Redneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Big Dragonfly said:


> Have you seen C. meridionalis?  They look like a darkish Pterinochilus sp. with a shiny carapace.  Very nice.


Wow.. They are nice!  Thanks! Now there is another one that I need to get my hands on..


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 30, 2010)

Looking good, Tommy! Thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## Shanigirl (Jul 30, 2010)

She is really beautiful! I will keep my fingers crossed that it was a succssful endeavor! I got a Certaogyrus marshalli sling a few months ago. I am facinated by this species. Keep us posted.


----------



## Redneck (Jul 30, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> Looking good, Tommy! Thanks for keeping us updated


Thank you Toni.. You are very welcome.. I will continue to try and keep the updates often with this girl.. 


Shanigirl said:


> She is really beautiful! I will keep my fingers crossed that it was a succssful endeavor! I got a Certaogyrus marshalli sling a few months ago. I am facinated by this species. Keep us posted.


Thanks.. I am going to try and get me a few marshalli here soon..


----------



## Terry D (Jul 30, 2010)

Tommy, Good luck with it   Looks like A geniculata or N tripepii will be my first attemps once I'm set up.

Beautiful girl you got there! Let somebody stick their finger in and rub them fangs - find out what kinda darling she really is! 

Terry


----------



## Redneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Tommy, Good luck with it   Looks like A geniculata or N tripepii will be my first attemps once I'm set up.
> 
> Beautiful girl you got there! Let somebody stick their finger in and rub them fangs - find out what kinda darling she really is!
> 
> Terry


Oh.. Best of luck with the future breeding projects.. 

Thanks.. To be quite honest.. Before I pair this girl you could reach in her enclosure and "pet" her... She would just sit there.. It was really cool.. Her abdomen is so soft..  

Now... Psha! I will let you come & risk rubbing her fangs... LoL!


----------



## sharpfang (Jul 31, 2010)

*Pretty T!*

Just got one that looks like her  I am So excited.....Do yours eat well Tommy ?


----------



## Redneck (Jul 31, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Just got one that looks like her  I am So excited.....Do yours eat well Tommy ?


Like little bitty piggys with 8 legs..  The little juvie that I will be sending you is awesome to watch when it goes to stalk its prey..


----------



## sharpfang (Jul 31, 2010)

*Ahhhhhh, just Darling...*



Redneck said:


> Like little bitty piggys with 8 legs..


The one I just found.....has "Pinkish" hues  has Not eaten after Molt yet......

Will send ya Pics in a few days....


----------



## Redneck (Jul 31, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> The one I just found.....has "Pinkish" hues  has Not eaten after Molt yet......
> 
> Will send ya Pics in a few days....


Cant wait for a pic.. I have grown very attached to this speice.. They are awesome..


----------



## Redneck (Aug 8, 2010)

Well I decided to pair the darlingi a second time.. It went well.. This time I recorded it.. Not a great video.. But here it is.. 

Enjoy.. 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/muuej8Gqx-w&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/muuej8Gqx-w&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

A picture of them after they were done _playing_...

Here is the female..







Here is the male..


----------



## winwin (Aug 8, 2010)

So males still have a horn, but the females have a larger one. When do they start coming out?


----------



## Redneck (Aug 8, 2010)

winwin said:


> So males still have a horn, but the females have a larger one. When do they start coming out?


I thought the males lost the horn to.. Until I received this here male..
I honestly dont know when they get their horns.. I got both these as adults..

My juvie was purchased at almost 2" maybe a hair over.. It had a slight nub..
Now its longer.. Its at 3" now..


----------



## winwin (Aug 8, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I thought the males lost the horn to.. Until I received this here male..
> I honestly dont know when they get their horns.. I got both these as adults..
> 
> My juvie was purchased at almost 2" maybe a hair over.. It had a slight nub..
> Now its longer.. Its at 3" now..


So gender still can't be judged by the horn right? Congratz on the pairing btw.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey now easy there big guy... What's up with that newspaper???? 
lol cool vid!!
I noticed,  u where ready, Just incase the male turns out to be a meal....  
Hope Clementine lays one for yah......

Peace Bro,
Armando


----------



## Redneck (Aug 8, 2010)

winwin said:


> So gender still can't be judged by the horn right? Congratz on the pairing btw.


Thanks.. I dont think you can determine gender by the horn.. But that is just my opinion.. If others can look at the horn & say hey this look like this on a male...and that looks like that on a male.. Then they can... But I dont think so..


Arachnoholic420 said:


> Hey now easy there big guy... What's up with that newspaper????
> lol cool vid!!
> I noticed,  u where ready, Just incase the male turns out to be a meal....
> Hope Clementine lays one for yah......
> ...


You see.. I didnt want my male munched... I didnt know how she was going to react to a second pairing..

Anyways.. The newpaper..  Normally I use a piece of cork board to make sure the male does not get munched.. I couldnt find my piece of cork board.. So.. I grabbed what was close & what I thought would work.. 

Clementine has gotten...fat... (Dont want to hurt her feelings.. Geeze...) So.. Hopefully she drops a nice fat healthy sac full of wee wittle babies...


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 9, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Thanks.. I dont think you can determine gender by the horn.. But that is just my opinion.. If others can look at the horn & say hey this look like this on a male...and that looks like that on a male.. Then they can... But I dont think so..
> 
> You see.. I didnt want my male munched... I didnt know how she was going to react to a second pairing..
> 
> ...



Very cool! hope all goes well! by the looks of things all should be fine! i have bread thease a couple times in my life! With all babies released into the wild!
They also double clutch often! i hade two feemales before that double clutched! a wild cought that was already gravid laid to sacks with perfect babies both times! and also with a female i mated! but there i mated her again after the first sack!

Cool! Take care!


----------



## Redneck (Aug 9, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Very cool! hope all goes well! by the looks of things all should be fine! i have bread thease a couple times in my life! With all babies released into the wild!
> They also double clutch often! i hade two feemales before that double clutched! a wild cought that was already gravid laid to sacks with perfect babies both times! and also with a female i mated! but there i mated her again after the first sack!
> 
> Cool! Take care!


Thanks.. 

When you bred you female.. How long did it take before she dropped the first sac?


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 9, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Thanks..
> 
> When you bred you female.. How long did it take before she dropped the first sac?


Hi! no prob!

I havnt bred them in some time now, and i never did reports on them!(cause they from my 'back yard') 
But if i were to remember correctly they took about 60 days!
But as you know there are many factors that can influence how long it takes!
your girl looks good and fat!(dont tell her i said that!) so it may be very soon, ide think max a month or so! should be sooner though! as long as she eats, feed her!
Give her a cave type home if she doesnt already have one!

Cool!


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 9, 2010)

Gratz again on the pairing, very nice vid!



winwin said:


> So males still have a horn, but the females have a larger one. When do they start coming out?


My C. darlingi slings are just starting to show horns and they're nearing the 2" mark. Mostly looks like it's just a very tiny nub right now though lol.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 9, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Hi! no prob!
> 
> I havnt bred them in some time now, and i never did reports on them!(cause they from my 'back yard')
> But if i were to remember correctly they took about 60 days!
> ...


Thanks for the help.. I have not been able to find any info. on these as far as breeding.. 

She eats pretty much anything I throw in with her..  Infact.. She had just ate 2 large crickets the same day I paired her with the male in the video I just got..

I know i was pushing my luck pairing them.. But that is why I had the newspaper.. (Couldnt find my cork board..) But it went smooth! 

She does have a cave hide.. She goes in it every once in a while.. But she also has a few other peices of cork bark in with her.. That way she has a place to anchor her web to when she starts building her egg sac..


----------



## Redneck (Aug 9, 2010)

BlackCat said:


> Gratz again on the pairing, very nice vid!


Thanks!


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 9, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Thanks.. I dont think you can determine gender by the horn.. But that is just my opinion.. If others can look at the horn & say hey this look like this on a male...and that looks like that on a male.. Then they can... But I dont think so..


Actually from all my research males of the Ceratogyrus genus does not have an actual horn. Instead its a stub. Females on the other hand have a definate horn. It starts to grow at 2.5" and is really there a 3" and continues to grow from there in females. Males get the same start but never gets a full horn. It remains just a stub.

So dorsally, you can determine gender.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 9, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Thanks for the help.. I have not been able to find any info. on these as far as breeding..
> 
> She eats pretty much anything I throw in with her..  Infact.. She had just ate 2 large crickets the same day I paired her with the male in the video I just got..
> 
> ...


Cool! They are very secrative/shy when they make the sack and there after for the time she cares for it! ps: i left all the sacks with the females! all with success! (but i never really worried too much weather or not i got babies!) But in your shoes id prob pull at day 25 or so!


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 9, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Actually from all my research males of the Ceratogyrus genus does not have an actual horn. Instead its a stub. Females on the other hand have a definate horn. It starts to grow at 2.5" and is really there a 3" and continues to grow from there in females. Males get the same start but never gets a full horn. It remains just a stub.
> 
> So dorsally, you can determine gender.


That's good info. I have 5 slings so that will definitely be something to watch for.


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 9, 2010)

So Tommy after you get a sac from these hopefully. How about you breed that female P. pulcher you have there?


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 9, 2010)

BlackCat said:


> That's good info. I have 5 slings so that will definitely be something to watch for.


I have a thread on this info. It was a mission of mine to find out about this horn since I first found out about this species. So I set out to get 1" slings and document the horn growth. My specimens are the C. marshalli. I got two specimens and to my great surprise I happen to have one of each gender.

I even photographed what the molt looks like under the horn.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 9, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Actually from all my research males of the Ceratogyrus genus does not have an actual horn. Instead its a stub. Females on the other hand have a definate horn. It starts to grow at 2.5" and is really there a 3" and continues to grow from there in females. Males get the same start but never gets a full horn. It remains just a stub.
> 
> So dorsally, you can determine gender.


Actually... It does look like the male has a "shorter" horn.. But my MM deff. has more than a nub..

Here he is the day I got him.. Bought as a MM..








spiderworld said:


> Cool! They are very secrative/shy when they make the sack and there after for the time she cares for it! ps: i left all the sacks with the females! all with success! (but i never really worried too much weather or not i got babies!) But in your shoes id prob pull at day 25 or so!


Thanks.. I will continue to keep everything documented..  


Chocoboizm said:


> So Tommy after you get a sac from these hopefully. How about you breed that female P. pulcher you have there?


LoL! I actually have a MM L. parahybana heading this way.. So my female is next on my breeding/pairing list... Plus... If I could actually get a MM pulcher.. I would pair him with my female.. But no luck so far..


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 9, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Actually from all my research males of the Ceratogyrus genus does not have an actual horn. Instead its a stub. Females on the other hand have a definate horn. It starts to grow at 2.5" and is really there a 3" and continues to grow from there in females. Males get the same start but never gets a full horn. It remains just a stub.
> 
> So dorsally, you can determine gender.


The males sexually mature quick! and they are abit smaller than the females when mature! if the males were able to get older and a couple more molts in, they would get a 'propper' horn aswell! when the male and female are at the same age (before the male matures) the horns are the same!


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 9, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> The males sexually mature quick! and they are abit smaller than the females! if the males were anble to get older and a couple more molts in, they would get a 'propper' horn aswell!


Actually that makes sense. But...Both of my specimens were controlled to grow at the same time until they hit the 3" mark. And at that mark the female had a more defined horn than the male. 
Now since mine will be a future breeding pair I had to slow down the growth of the male to allow the female to mature first. So being that both my specimens are at 3", the one with the larger horn is female when looking at her dorsally.
Now before all this happened (with the horn growth) I had already sexed both specimens under a microscope via the molts. Had I gotten two females or two males, I could not post this observation.

I could post pics but don't want to ruin Tommys thread.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 9, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> I could post pics but don't want to ruin Tommys thread.


You can post them if you like.. Thie thread is just for basically whatever.. Its nothing of importance..


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 9, 2010)

Redneck said:


> You can post them if you like.. Thie thread is just for basically whatever.. Its nothing of importance..


LOL. I would think pairing this specimen is important. But since you insist I will post.

Both at 3" Guess which is female.













Now with the new info Spiderworld posted, it would make sense that the males horn would continue to grow if he also continued to gain size. But at a slower pace than the females even if they were both the same body size physically. So from my observation, females can be sexed dorsally from this fact.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 9, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Actually that makes sense. But...Both of my specimens were controlled to grow at the same time until they hit the 3" mark. And at that mark the female had a more defined horn than the male.
> Now since mine will be a future breeding pair I had to slow down the growth of the male to allow the female to mature first. So being that both my specimens are at 3", the one with the larger horn is female when looking at her dorsally.
> Now before all this happened (with the horn growth) I had already sexed both specimens under a microscope via the molts. Had I gotten two females or two males, I could not post this observation.
> 
> I could post pics but don't want to ruin Tommys thread.


No prob! but with slowing groth speed in males doesnt meen they will get bigger horns! they will still molt the same amount of times just further apart! if your female and male are the same age but you have speeded up her growth and slowed his down, she has surely molted more times than him! hence the bigger horn!


----------



## Redneck (Aug 9, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> LOL. I would think pairing this specimen is important. But since you insist I will post.
> 
> Both at 3" Guess which is female.
> 
> ...


Well.. I didnt mean that thebreeding was not important.. Just the thread.. I will post a breeding report once I get some slings at second instar...

The first on is the female.. In that case.. The juvie I have is also a female.. It has a decent sized horn.. Never been sexed by molt.. But the horn looks like your female.. It is also at 3"... Maybe 3.5"...

*Edit* I figure I should add.. It look like yours to the point that it has a longer horn than the male.. But we are actually compairing 2 different species... So.. It might be different with these vs. those..


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 9, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> No prob! but with slowing groth speed in males doesnt meen they will get bigger horns! they will still molt the same amount of times just further apart! if your female and male are the same age but you have speeded up her growth and slowed his down, she has surely molted more times than him! hence the bigger horn!


I only slowed him down after the 3" mark. Not before. The picture above is the results of both specimens fed an endless buffet with 85F or higher temps.

Heres is their molt schedules so you can see the resemblence.

Ceratogyrus marshalli #1

Bought February 19, 2010

Molted 3-15-10 
Molted 4-15-10 
Molted 5-21-10 
Molted 6-14-10 Confirmed Male (3" No horn, just stub)

Ceratogyrus marshalli #2

Bought February 19, 2010

Molted 3-12-10 
Molted 4-09-10
Molted 5-10-10 Confirmed Female
Molted 6-06-10 Horn started to grow (now ~3")
Molted 7-14-10

EDIT: Notice that the female has an extra molt the male does not have. She gets 2-3 times more feedings than the male. Therefore slowing the male down and speeding the female up.


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 9, 2010)

I should post this. Heres her horn with the last molt.







Now when the male molts, I will compare the horn to this picture because they would be under the same molt frequence. And I can honestly say that it would still be smaller than this. (if it grows any.)



Redneck said:


> *Edit* I figure I should add.. It look like yours to the point that it has a longer horn than the male.. But we are actually compairing 2 different species... So.. It might be different with these vs. those..


I agree with you here. There may be a slight variance between species. I can only speak on the C. marshalli with absolute certainty.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 9, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> I only slowed him down after the 3" mark. Not before. The picture above is the results of both specimens fed an endless buffet with 85F or higher temps.
> 
> Heres is their molt schedules so you can see the resemblence.
> 
> ...


Very intaresting! i thought we were talking about darlingi! untill you posted pics! but i dont think it should be diff with marshalli! i might be proven wrong!?--maybe!?


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 9, 2010)

Tommy, before I post another post i must say congrats! I can't wait to be in your shoes with my species and the mating procedure!!!

Sorry for taking so long!


----------



## Wachusaynoob (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats, I'll be Looking to breed my G.rosea soon. 
Cant wait 

I'm new to the T' World


----------



## Redneck (Aug 9, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Tommy, before I post another post i must say congrats! I can't wait to be in your shoes with my species and the mating procedure!!!
> 
> Sorry for taking so long!


Thanks Steve.. Whenever you get to breed yours I might have to get a couple of your babies.. I would really like a few C. marshalli.. 


Wachusaynoob said:


> Congrats, I'll be Looking to breed my G.rosea soon.
> Cant wait
> 
> I'm new to the T' World


Thanks! Best of luck on your project..


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Sp. you got there redneck!! Ill definetly have to get some of those from you when they are ready! Same with Talons sp.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 9, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> Great Sp. you got there redneck!! Ill definetly have to get some of those from you when they are ready! Same with Talons sp.


Thanks! Im trying not to count my eggs before they hatch..  Being there is not that much info. on breeding these...I am currently winging it & will be when/if I get an egg sac from this girl... But.. If/When I do.. I will update everyone..


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 9, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Thanks! Im trying not to count my eggs before they hatch..  Being there is not that much info. on breeding these...I am currently winging it & will be when/if I get an egg sac from this girl... But.. If/When I do.. I will update everyone..


If you have any other q's dont hesitate! ive had 6 successfull sacks!(like i said all left with mom!) they were easy! im sure its easier for me though as far as temps and time of year goes etc... Its a pitty exports  are banned!
could have sent you guys a bunch!! For free!!
anyway!

Hope all goes well! take care!


----------



## mikebannon (Aug 9, 2010)

awsome!! hope you get a big sac!!


----------



## NikiP (Aug 9, 2010)

Fingers also crossed here for success for you! I'm dying to add some horned baboons to my collection after seeing them years ago in person, the webbing the ones did that I saw put P. murinus to shame.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 19, 2010)

Uh oh! Someone is starting to web!  







Just thought I would update...


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 19, 2010)

*So, So Cool Bubba!*

It should B soon.....GL


----------



## Ariel (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome!! Hope she drops a nice big sac!


----------



## Redneck (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Y'all.. I just peeked in on her.. She is still webbing! Oh the excitement!


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome news!


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 19, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Thanks Y'all.. I just peeked in on her.. She is still webbing! Oh the excitement!


I told you it doesnt take long! like i said before! these are from my 'back yard!' ive bred them many times! although i wasnt too worried about getting babies or not, i left the sack with the mom every time untill there were babies running around the tank!(none of the moms ate the sack & all spiderlings were released into the wild)

Im just wondering what your plans are as far as pulling the sack goes?


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome Tommy! I hope the sac is good! Ceratogyrus is an awesome genus!


----------



## Redneck (Aug 19, 2010)

Well.. She hasnt constructed a sac yet...  I think I might have got excited to fast..  She does have her hide webbed up.. Just not enough for a sac.. 




spiderworld said:


> I told you it doesnt take long! like i said before! these are from my 'back yard!' ive bred them many times! although i wasnt too worried about getting babies or not, i left the sack with the mom every time untill there were babies running around the tank!(none of the moms ate the sack & all spiderlings were released into the wild)
> 
> Im just wondering what your plans are as far as pulling the sack goes?


Im not quite sure just yet.. I am thinking at day 20-25 I will pull the egg sac.. Every sac I have ever had has been pulled at day 20.. Only one sac had eggs.. The other had EWLs or were emerging into EWLs.... So.. IDK just yet.. I will see how she is with the sac when that time gets here..


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, how's she looking now Tommy? Any progress?


----------



## Redneck (Aug 25, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Well, how's she looking now Tommy? Any progress?


Nope.. She webbed up her hide.. Then came out.. Started webbing beside her hide.. Then tore it down.. Now she is webbing up her hide again.. Its a bit thicker now than it was before.. But still nothing so far...


----------



## Terry D (Aug 25, 2010)

Tommy, Hopefully she'll do her thing this time. However, if she tears it down again I wouldn't worry too much cuz maybe the old saying holds true- 3rd time's the charm! 

Terry


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Aug 26, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Tommy, Hopefully she'll do her thing this time. However, if she tears it down again I wouldn't worry too much cuz maybe the old saying holds true- 3rd time's the charm!
> 
> Terry


haha, yeah or u could have my luck and have her blow up like a balloon, web up everything heavy and then just sit there for 6 months . dont really know what to say about that. good luck Tommy!


----------



## Redneck (Aug 26, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Tommy, Hopefully she'll do her thing this time. However, if she tears it down again I wouldn't worry too much cuz maybe the old saying holds true- 3rd time's the charm!
> 
> Terry


I am hoping the third time is a charm.. If not.. No big worries.. We shall just try again.. This girl will drop a sac for me.. Atleast once.. 


rustym3talh3ad said:


> haha, yeah or u could have my luck and have her blow up like a balloon, web up everything heavy and then just sit there for 6 months . dont really know what to say about that. good luck Tommy!


I tried feeding her the day before yesterday.. After I noticed she tore the webbing down.. She rejected the food.. About like my avic did.. So.. Fingers crossed!


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry Tommy,

Just wanted up date this since I started to state this in reference to *Spiderworld's* theory on male horn growth.
My Male C. marshalli was put on a schedule to slow down his growth but today he molted out Mature. (Good thing I held off) Well he has no horn growth and for this species it proves the theory that this particular species can be sexed dorsally.
The female starts growing a horn at 3" while the male retains a stub all his life with absolutely no horn growth. He matured out at  4" legspan. Pictures are dated.







The female molted a couple weeks before him and this is her big horn.










OK Tommy, I'm done! Soon it will be my turn


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 7, 2010)

Any news, Tommy? I'm really, really excited here!


----------



## Redneck (Sep 7, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> OK Tommy, I'm done! Soon it will be my turn


Steve.. Thats awesome to see.. That shows that the male marshalli & darlingi mature completely diff.. The MM darlingi have a horn.. The marshalli dont.. Best of luck on breeding.. Hopefully we can exchange some babies later down the road..  IF my girl decides to drop a sac for me... 



AbraCadaver said:


> Any news, Tommy? I'm really, really excited here!


Sorry Abra... No news.. Other than her being a dozer.. She hasnt done anything but build a bunch of holes that lead no where..  Hopefully she drops a sac for me soon..


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 7, 2010)

My wee one does the same thing! She's damn near impossible to spot when she's dug herself down into a tunell.. Oh well, hope it happens soon!


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 7, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Steve.. Thats awesome to see.. That shows that the male marshalli & darlingi mature completely diff.. The MM darlingi have a horn.. The marshalli dont.. Best of luck on breeding..


Thank you. It was a total shocker because it only took him 7 months to mature from a 1.5" sling. And i even fed him very little. Currently waiting on sperm web.


----------



## winwin (Sep 7, 2010)

My darlingi's exuvium is around 3.5cm so i would assume it's around 5cm now and has grown a dot-like horn, is it already safe to say it might be female?


----------



## Redneck (Sep 17, 2010)

So.. A slight update.. There is some extreme webbing going on inside the burrow of my darlingi..  Im not sure what she is doing.. Hopefully she is building an egg sac.. Will update yall soon if it is..


----------



## possumburg (Sep 17, 2010)

Fingers crossed for ya Tommy!


----------



## Redneck (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Joey.. If we are lucky.. You might be adding some darlingi to your collection..


----------



## Lucas (Sep 17, 2010)

im super exited for ya man !!  

am i right in saying that Darlingi and bechuanicus are the dame spiders ?


----------



## TalonAWD (Dec 24, 2010)

So what happened?


----------



## Redneck (Dec 25, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> So what happened?


Nothing at all......


----------



## TalonAWD (Dec 25, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Nothing at all......


Darn. I'm still waiting also.


----------



## Poxicator (Dec 25, 2010)

Lucas said:


> im super exited for ya man !!
> 
> am i right in saying that Darlingi and bechuanicus are the dame spiders ?


yes, see Richard Gallon's paper from 2009 I believe.

Shame Tommy, I found these very quick to breed, and similar with C. marshalli, plus they double clutch!
Must admit I never noticed the issue with the horns - going to have to look back through my photos.


----------



## oldworldkeeper (Jan 3, 2011)

i wish there were more people breeding these in the usa. im looking to get a Ceratogyrus marshalli but they are far and few


----------

